# A sweet Story



## Frequency (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Friends; so far i did think about eating the pine apple only.....


















































Regards to all....


----------



## Petea (Oct 28, 2010)

An interesting set. I like the way you have moved closer each time. For me 3 is the best & I also really like the last

I think with the 1st more depth of field may have worked better, with the red left part of the pine apple.

Also 5 & 6 seem to be slightly out of focus or you had slight camera shake


----------



## Frequency (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you Petea; i happily hear from you


----------



## KenC (Oct 29, 2010)

#3 works best for me, too.  The ones after that need more dof, but have promise, especially #6 - I like the color contrast with the background - if you reshoot it, darken the light areas in the background slightly.


----------



## Frequency (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you Kenc ji
Regards


----------



## Sisco (Nov 3, 2010)

#3 is the only one that is in full focus...the rest really do suffer from either shake or simply mis-focus.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you Sisco for your evaluation

Regards


----------



## The Empress (Nov 6, 2010)

Sisco said:


> #3 is the only one that is in full focus...the rest really do suffer from either shake or simply mis-focus.






I also think that the contrast should be a little more defined. I like the concept though


----------



## Frequency (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Empress for your thoughts; regards


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 8, 2010)

Like the idea - agree with PeteA about 3 being the best, and his general comments.


----------



## noorali (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the last one.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you ChrisA

Thank you Noorali

Regards


----------



## Hack (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like to see the first one after photostacking it.

Hack


----------



## Frequency (Nov 23, 2010)

Hack, i did not get you:er:


----------

